

Cobol on Cogs - markerdmann
http://www.coboloncogs.org

======
Vivtek
(c) DATE OVERFLOW - hilarious! The help is audio cassettes and binders with
screen prints! Hahaha! And there's screen burn!

------
cdcarter
Well, that's one definition of scale.

------
VladRussian
thank you, truly enjoyed it :)

------
mathgladiator
Neat, if you highlight all the next, you see a cog.

------
MostAwesomeDude
Fantastic, thank you for making my day. :3

